# Baby Pigeon, what should i feed it?



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi!
I live in Norway, and to today at the trainstation(The biggest trainstation in Norway) outside, i found a little baby pigeon! Its getting realy cold out now, not long till winter. It was being blown around, and i was shocked to find a baby bird this late in the year! So i took it with me(sorry if this was the wrong thing to do!) But i couldn't just leave it there, there was dried poo stuck to its bum, it nails were gone after it had been jumping up the stairs.. 

Anyway, i gave it som babyfood(human babyfood). But i need to find out whats best to give it. My sister works at a vets, so she will take it in tomorrow to give it a check. I know its important that it gets strong, spreads its wings and ''gets used to them'', so it has walked around the house since i got home with it.

Every bit of info is welcome! Thankyou!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You did the right thing by bringing the baby inside.
If it is walking around, the baby is probably feathered and you can use this method to feed him...


You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

can you post some pics for us??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, the peas and corn work great. Eventually, you can start putting down some seed, and it will learn to pick it up. Often, the birds I have started with the peas and corn learn to eat faster on their own. To teach him to drink, put a small bowl of water in front of him, and slowly lower his head until his beak just goes into the water. Don't submerge his nose. Keep doing this, and eventually, he will learn to drink. Another good thing about the peas and corn is that they also do have some moisture in them. Would it be possible to post a picture of the little one?


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

Thankyou so much for answers!
I've tried the peas thing now, i put the peas and seeds down on the floor(on a towel, and i sat next to it) for it.. but its not to botherd by it: / Its going on and on and ooon.. so it must be hungry!! But im finding it realy hard to get food in to it! I usend my hand and ''pecked'' at the seeds and peas, then it gave it a go aswell, but didn't manage to eat anything..
It follows me when a walk, and it pecks me like made! ... and, its doing this wierd thing with its wings, sitting and shaking them, why?

Sorry, but my camera doesn't work!! Maybe i will be able to borrow one tomorrow..

It really likes my hands!! its so funny, now its resting next to my hand on the laptop, its so cut! But it wont stop making noises, so it must be hungry:/ I wont go yo bed till its eaten!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he thinks your his mom and he wants some food. how cute. hope you can get some in him. you can try to open his beak and put the pea in the back of the throat and he will swollow it.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

your momma now, were you able to put the peas in his throat and push them down???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The baby has'nt learned to pick up seed yet. You have to gently open the beak with thumb and forefinger and deposit one pea at a time and allow the baby to close its beak and swallow. Then repeat about 10 times. He will soon realize his tummy is getting full and trying to feed him and it will get easier.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The parents PUT the food into the babies mouth. Go back to Charis answer to you and read it. She gave very good instructions as to how to do it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here ya go again Panda...you *NEED *to put the food in the bird's mouth because the bird hasn't a *CLUE* what food is.* If you don't feed the bird, by hand, it will die.*
You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

I managed to feed it!
I feel realy stupid right now; I didn't manage to put the peas in it mouth, because it is to big and strong for me to do it on my own. It just wriggled its head away.. BUT!!! I did put the babyfood in to a surringe and feed it that way! It put its beak in the opening of the surringe, and i ''surringed'' it in to its mouth.

Managed to get 7/8 in to it, and babyfood is quite filling, so now its sleeping

Should i get up around 5 and 8 in the moring to feed it som more?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Read this part again...

*Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. *


You haven't fed it enough...
*The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________*


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

I gave it more now, i just put tones of babyfood in my hand and placed my hand infront of the bird. It ate, and ate and ate!(didn't think a animal of that size could eat so much! Handfull after handfull of food) Then i noticed the crop you are talking about. Its realy soft, big and balloony, just under its throat and warm. And it makes it look like the feathers on its chest are poofed up. I offerd food till it didn't want anymore, in the end it just stood there, not making a sound and its wings had stoped shakeing(i found out that means its hungry) In the end when i tried to offer food it just turned away. I put it in its cage in the basket with fleece in and it settled down straight away and went to sleep.

Got this idea after finding pics of a lady doing the same. 

Now its next to my bed, ready for its next feed at 6!:]


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah he is hungry 
squeze the food between your fingers, and he will put his head between the fingers to eat im sure, he will learn
best thing to do is to get a surringe, possibly 3 cc , big ones are the best. ( no needle) 
first day i found my baby i didnt have a surringe on me so i used teh method i just told u about and he was well fed..
im sure u can do it.
and good luck u jus got yourself a best friend
lucky u ;0 
take care of him and dont let him out in the cold
and thank you for taking him in these type of stories make me melt ;0
u are so lucky to have him,,,.
he will be better companion than a dog i promise
just take good care of him... keep him out of harm way


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

im happy it worked out ;0
as long as his belly full


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

Things went well through the night!! I got up at 3 at night, 6 in the morning and 9 o'clock! He ate tones all times

Now he is sitting next to me in my bed having a rest and watching tv!!

He is soo cute<3, but, i just said ''he''.. will i ever find out if it a she or he?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

once u feed it before u go to sleep there is no need to get up in 3 in the morning to feed him again 
he can sleep thry the night. just as well as u 
and there are ways to know what sex he is but for now its just your gut feeling tellin u 
and congrats


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

I've just been to the vets, we spoke with the norwegian wildbird rescue and they told us what to do. The bird is 2-3 weeks old(closer to 3 weeks), not old! 
Its eating reeealy well! And thats nice It gonna be a chubby little fella


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a relief. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

I just have to say .. i have fallen in love!
He has been named Elvis, right now i am sitting on the floor in my bedroom, and elvis is sitting an a stool so that he is my hight, all curled up and relaxing. His belly is huuge, after a big meal so he is very satisfied with a big smile!(He smiles with his eyes It is so cute) We are listening to calm music and watching tv

I hope me makes it! It will end up crushed if he doesn't!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

he's your hunka hunka burnin love! thank ya vury much


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

His poo is realy watery, should it be like this?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Panda said:


> His poo is realy watery, should it be like this?



He probably isn't getting enough food. 
Read this again...

Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 


You haven't fed it enough...
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

................................................................


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

Still doing ok!
Im getting very good at feeding him! But the diare hasn't gone yet.. but its getting better, i think. 
He's not as purckey anymore, but im not sure if thats because he is satisfied(eating alot!), or if its becuse his not doing so well...

But i must say, he does look quite stisfied!... i just hope im right


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are feeding *40-50 pieces of corn and peas each feeding *and everytime the crop is empty, *at least 3 times a day*...right? 
Is the bird not picking the pieces up from your hand yet?


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

He is beeing given baby food, and gets fed all the time till his crop is full.. aproxematly every 1 1/2 - 2 hours. The baby food is a mixture of human baby food and high protein pigeon pellets i crush. He is to small to eat peas.. and their isn't enough vitamins, minarals and stuff like that in it. He is practising picking up the pellets, and getting good. Right now he is sitting on my lap prooning his feathers and practising eating pellets.. he is very happy! And he just ate his first pigeon pellet!!!!!! Earlyer i gave him a bath, because he is a reealy messy eater! And he liked that alot, then i used the hair dryer and blow dried him, and he looooved it!!! Almost fell asleep, and the sec i stopped he got right up and wanted more! He is so cute!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old is this baby? If he is eating formula, it should be formula made for pigeons, parrots, etc. A human baby has different requirements than a baby pigeon, and the nutrition would be different. If he is a couple of weeks old, he is big enough to eat peas and corn. You can even buy the smaller peas and corn frozen. What do you think the parents feed it? They eat pigeon mix, and feed it to their young. Once you get him eating that, it is an easy transition to the seed mixture. How many cc are you feeding at one feeding?


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

I just feed him it till his crop is full..

I will go down to the shops and buy som small peas tomorrow and start feeding him that instead then

Peas an pigeon food from now on i guess.. ..and a little bit of formula now and then as a little treat


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

panda it sounds like you are raising him with love, thank you so much for caring about him.
many home made bird handfeeding formula's have baby food in it, it all depends on what kind of baby bird your dealing with, we use chicken baby food in many recipes to up the protein in cat or dog food for insectivores along with egg whites and sometimes dried insects, but i wouldn't use that for a pigeon
i do prefer the store bought parrot hand feeding formula for pigeons and doves because i know it has everything growing pigeons need in just the right amounts.
vitamins, minerals, probiotics and sound nutrition figured out by much smarter people than me.
i wanna see pictures really bad


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Panda said:


> I just feed him it till his crop is full..
> 
> I will go down to the shops and buy som small peas tomorrow and start feeding him that instead then
> 
> Peas an pigeon food from now on i guess.. ..and a little bit of formula now and then as a little treat


You'll be surprised. Once he starts eating the peas and corn and seed, he won't want the formula. He'll prefer feeding himself. Just like a child, starting with finger foods. And it'll be easier on you too, when he is weaned. You can enjoy him without having to be there to feed him all the time.
We'd love to see pics. Do you know how old he is?


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

He was given peas for the first time today! He managed to get one stuck in his throat! but now he is fine

Thank you for being so sweet! I do love him! 
He loooves hos baths, and especially being blowdried later, heaven on earth in his world! 

I will put pics out as soon as my mom gets her computer back!! (..long storyxP)

Edit: We think he is 3 weeks ish..


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

How long will he live?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon can live 15 years or more. People have had them live about 20. They normally live longer in captivity then in the wild. I'll be looking forward to the pictures of this little guy.


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

We are having some thoughts..
We do not have a garden, so we can not build a loft for Elvis.. 
He COULD fly freely around the apartmant, BUT he will fly into windows and break his neck.. so thats not an option. I am not a Bird-in-cage person, so no way is he going to spend his life in a cage! 
The only other option is.. setting him free.. 
In norway we have something called ''Fuglehjelpen'' witch means ''BirdHelp'' ..they take in all birds in need, and the aim is to set them free.. We are going to talk to them this evening, and see what they say. But we are very sure that they would be willing to take him in, and get him fit for a life in the wild..

I just thought i would sher my thoughts.. anybody have anything to say about this??


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't suggest it, unless he is released with other pigeons. If you set him free there's a good chance that a hawk will get him because he is all alone. You have done such a good job on raising him to this point don't set him free where he will most likely be hawk food. As long as he has some free flight time outside of his cage he can be a happy bird. Just cover the windows with drapes and believe me they are expert flyers he'll be alright. Please reconsider, you will miss little Elvis, and if its the poop that is a problem they make pigeon diapers. I'm sure others will be along and give there advice, so don't do anything until you get allot of opinions. 
Where do you live at in Norway, maybe there is a member near you that can help you. mindy


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

We will not rush into anything! And we will only follow through with setting him free if he is set free with other pigeons. 
And yes, i will miss him alot: /
.. I think i will just have to think long and hard about all our options. Its just that.. him sitting in a cage all day just seems to wrong for me ta handle. _And_ they a flokk animals, will he be ok on this own? I havn't got room or money for any more animals, i already have 1 dog and 4 rats.. and im only 17, so i dont have a ton of money:/
*thinkthinkthinkthinkthink*.. *think some more*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Perhaps then, you can find him a home with someone else. *This is not the time of year to be releasing *him and as has been said, releasing a single Pigeon has a slim chance of survival unless it is released into a supported flock.
Please do be careful with your pet Rats around him. My cousin had her pet Rat, bite the head right off one of her Doves.


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

We are trying to find the best solution, and we will not be releasing him this time of year! 
I am going to be veeeery carefull, and make sure he finds the best home possible! trust me. I would not sleep at night if i didn't know he was in the best of hands.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, pigeons can be released, if it is with other pigeons. Not alone. He would never make it alone. They do need to be part of a flock. He wouldn't even know how to find food. And he doesn't even know what predators are.


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

I know, and so do the bird rescue people. They would never release him on his own... they have been going this for 20 years.
They would probably keep him all winter, with other birds, and them sett them all free after the winter..

But trust me, we are going to make sure he ends up in the best of hands!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i feel like you do panda, if he is a healthy bird he should be free, just make sure the bird center has the same thoughts.
the only time i don't release a wild pigeon is if they have something wrong with them that make it so they can't survive in the wild.
baby pigeons almost always imprint on the one who feeds them no matter what we do, and how much we ignore them, it always helps if they have other pigeons with them.
if he spends some time with other pigeons before he's released he will most likely wild up and live a happy life


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. 
As he is now, he would never stand a chance, he doesn't know how to find food, what to be scared of.. and i notice that whenever something new happes(a sound, a sudden moovment, a new person) he looks to me to find out if he should be scared or not. So at the moment he is not scared of anything, not even the dog! So he has to be left alone(inclosed) with other not so tame pigeons with minimal human contact for a period of time so that he has a chanse to ''wild up'' if he is to survive in the wild. He has so learn to fear humans, and almost only trust other pigeons.

... I almost think a person should realy scare him(not to death) befor he is released, to sort of pull the last straw of him trusting humans.

But remember people, i am not jumping in to anything yet. He isn't going anywhere to soon

By the way, how long should it be till he eats on his own? He is really trying to eat on his own, but not quite there yet. He has managed to eat a about 5 pigeon pellet things(they are reeealy small!) And today he ate his first bit of ''big'' food. A bit of a pea fell off, and he mannaged to eat it on his own!!!


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a pic of Elvis!!!
Managed to get 1 pic on this computer, will put some more on when mom gets here comuter back









*hope it works*


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

He has grown ALOT!!!!!O.O Its amazing, i remember when i found him just 5 days ago, he was alot smaller!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why does he have no feathers on his head? Looks like a buzzard. Could he have canker?


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

Its all growing back now
He was missing feathers on his back aswell, i think it must of been his siblings or other birds that pulled them out. Its growing back now though


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG!!!!!D:
I think he may have it!!!!!!
I just google'd it, and the pics i saw look like something he has on his beak witch i didn't think much of...
WHAT DU I DO??!?!??!
hlephelphelphelp my baby is sick...:O


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They usually don't pull each others feathers out. So don't think it's that. I think he may have canker. 
What's on his beak? I can't tell from the pic. You said that there was something on his beak.


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

There is a little ''spot'' just above his right nostril. It looks like a pimple, it came yesterday.. but today it looked better.. not as red and looked like it was going away. So i didnt think anything of it..

what do i do?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think he should be treated for canker. You can buy metronidazole online at pigeon supplies, but that takes a while to get it. If you have anyplace nearby that sells tropical fish. You can often buy fishzole, in tablet form, 250 mg. It's metronidazole. A quarter of a tablet once a day for 6 to 10 days.


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

I can go to the petshop and have a look..:]
But will it hurt him if i give it to him and he doesn't have canker?

Annnnnnd? Will i get it?:S I was sitting and kissing him on the beak earlyer.. oh no, will i get it? i dont want itxP


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. you won't get it. You could call that rehabber you had gone to and tell her that others who have pigeons think he may have canker. Tell her (Trichomoniasis Gallinae). She may have Metronidazole or Flagyl. Call her and see what she says.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Panda, if I may add, Canker is very common in pigeons as the common flu is to us. Not serious unless you do not treat for it. I treat mine once a year whether they have it or not. One of mine, an Indian fantail, has a form of it every mid summer.He looses his crop feathers every year but he is fine now and handsome as ever. I use the powder concentrate and add it to a gal. of water as per the instructions.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Better to treat an individual bird with something that you put in his mouth or down the throat. Pill or liquid med. In the water treatment is okay for a flock, or as a preventative. Down the throat, you know he got it, as you can never be sure how much he is drinking. Victor is right, treating once or twice a year as a preventative. Trichomonads are protazoan that most pigeons have. It is when the level of trichomonads multiply (their level goes up), that they cause canker. These levels go up when stressed, as with changes in the weather, illlness, stress of any kind. Good to have the medication on hand.


----------



## Panda (Sep 27, 2009)

Thankyou for all your help!
We have an appointment with a bird specialist thursday next week for a health check!

AAANNNDDD!!!!! HE ATE ALLL ON HIS OWN FOR THE FIRST TIME TODAYYY!!!!!
First he ate them out of my hand, then out of the bowel with a bit of help, and when i came back in the room, he was sitting and eating out of the bowl on his own! *Proud mom*


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Panda,

How's the little one doing?

A'


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Panda said:


> Thankyou for all your help!
> We have an appointment with a bird specialist thursday next week for a health check!
> 
> AAANNNDDD!!!!! HE ATE ALLL ON HIS OWN FOR THE FIRST TIME TODAYYY!!!!!
> First he ate them out of my hand, then out of the bowel with a bit of help, and when i came back in the room, he was sitting and eating out of the bowl on his own! *Proud mom*


If he is sick, that much time could be too late.


----------

